# No flash for jelly bean



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://m.engadget.com/2012/06/28/adobe-confirms-it-wont-support-flash-on-android-4-1/

This makes me feel better about keeping a thunderbolt with gingerbread and soon to be ics


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

its getting HTML5 which runs better on mobile devices

Adobe is trying to push the industry forward that's all


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yea but it seems almost all of the websites I use are not so eager to move to html5. I know that flash will eventually be dead but there's a lot of flash content available that I'm going to enjoy on gingerbread and ics

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Says they're pulling the app altogether on 8/15. Better back it up.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yep. Being pulled on that date ^. Adobe will still continue to issue updates for supported software versions though for those that have the flash player mobile app still after the pull date.

*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Getting upset about this is like being mad that your new laptop doesn't have a floppy drive.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If they get rid of flash will apple sue android for copying them of having no flash on their phones? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It still works on 4.1, just for anyone that cares and actually uses flash. I can name the number of sites I have used with flash on my Android phones in the past 6 months (just 1 site).


----------

